# 27/100 medical conditions/ an EMT should know (help me add them)



## Medic27 (Aug 15, 2017)

I decided to make a list and to do a little studying I will add some, I'd love for people to throw lots at me.
I'm not an expert on anything and certainly not a paramedic but I have been looking on expanding my knowledge before I attempt anything like paramedic school.

Any suggestions or things I should add please let me know. Real life or textbook ones..

1- Anaphylaxis
2- Aortic Dissection
3- Asthma
4- Myocardial Infarction
5- Hemothorax
6- Angina Pectoris
7- Cardiac Tamponade (Beck's triad)
8- (CHF) Congestive Heart Failure
9- Ischemic 87% Hemorrhagic Stroke 13% -NCBI
10- Status Epilepticus
11- Hypotension
12- Hypertension
13- Hypoglycemia
14- Ketoacidosis
15- Hyperglycemia
16- Hypothermia
17- Hypoxia
18- Embolism
19- Hypoperfusion
20- Pneumothorax
21- Hemothorax
22- COPD
23- Bronchitis
24- Burn Degrees 1st,2nd,3rd
25- Overdose (opioids)
26- (TIA) Transient Ischemic Attack
27- Septic Shock
28- Psychosis
29- Depression/Suicidal Tendencies

Working on understanding everything I can about these and anymore suggested conditions.


----------



## mgr22 (Aug 15, 2017)

Medic27, I'd say I knew something significant about only 16 of the items on your list before I started paramedic school. It won't hurt to learn more about any of them before you begin, but you shouldn't feel you have to. That's why you're going to school.


----------



## Medic27 (Aug 15, 2017)

I don't feel like I have too, but I want to know.. It's important to be the best health care provider you can be regardless of the level and I'm studying for employment tests.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 16, 2017)

Anything OB/GYN related.


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 16, 2017)

Lots of Diabetics around, diabetes would probably be good.


----------



## Medic27 (Aug 16, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Lots of Diabetics around, diabetes would probably be good.


Hypoglycemia and Hyperglycemia are both diabetic emergencies, those are in there. So is DKA diabetic ketoacidosis lol


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 16, 2017)

pnemonia
croup
PE
AAA
TB
Various ODs


----------



## Medic27 (Aug 16, 2017)

30 - Pneumonia 
31 - Croup 
-- Embolism is #18, I could have been more specific
32 - Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm (AAA)
33 - Tuberculosis (TB) N-95 Mask ***


----------



## mgr22 (Aug 16, 2017)

Medic27 said:


> I don't feel like I have too, but I want to know.. It's important to be the best health care provider you can be regardless of the level and I'm studying for employment tests.



Fair enough; then I recommend you get a head start on pharmacology and/or cardiology -- two big parts of the paramedic curriculum. Maybe buy or borrow the main medic textbook you'll be using. It'll have all that stuff.


----------



## Medic27 (Aug 16, 2017)

mgr22 said:


> Fair enough; then I recommend you get a head start on pharmacology and/or cardiology -- two big parts of the paramedic curriculum. Maybe buy or borrow the main medic textbook you'll be using. It'll have all that stuff.


Great idea,  thanks boss. Never excelled in school that's why I am getting ahead.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 17, 2017)

Epiglottitis!


----------



## Medic27 (Aug 17, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Epiglottitis!


I was totally thinking about that one too


----------



## johnrsemt (Aug 23, 2017)

Get a phone application for medications (OTC and scripts)  read up on them with your patients and what they are on.   Get an application that you can enter the meds and it will give you interactions.  I have found a couple of patients that were sick because their medications didn't like each other.  Fun thing to roll into the ED and tell the doctor what is wrong and why


----------



## runswithscissors (Aug 31, 2017)

esophageal varices, cancers, gastroparesis, Crohns/UC, C-Diff., MRSA


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 3, 2017)

ABGs.


----------



## elshion (Sep 6, 2017)

Thyroid imbalance and thyroid storm. So much is due to hormones being out of balance


----------



## FireDog19 (Sep 12, 2017)

ECG rhythms and interpretation between them. I practice on the medics a lot asking them if it's one thing if yes they tell me, if not they tell me why. 

Also different breath sounds.

By the way, you've got hemothorax twice..


----------



## Gurby (Sep 12, 2017)

I don't see cardiac arrest on the list...


----------



## EMTlash (Sep 19, 2017)

Medic27 said:


> I decided to make a list and to do a little studying I will add some, I'd love for people to throw lots at me.
> I'm not an expert on anything and certainly not a paramedic but I have been looking on expanding my knowledge before I attempt anything like paramedic school.
> 
> Any suggestions or things I should add please let me know. Real life or textbook ones..
> ...


Triple A 
Commotio cordis 
CAD
Croup 
Epiglottitis
Emphysema 
Pregnancy complications
SIDS
Schizophrenia 
I mean no matter how much we learn there are way too many more to learn good luck.


----------



## zzyzx (Sep 25, 2017)

Chronic pain syndrome
Panic disorder
Suicide risk
Bipolar disorder 
Pseudo seizures
Malingering 

Just a few off the top of my head. As a both an EMT and a medic you'll be dealing with a lot of psyche issues. As you may already know, a good EMT has to have some understanding off and compassion for patients with psychological disorders.


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 25, 2017)

zzyzx said:


> Pseudo seizures



Psychogenic non-epileptic seizures


----------



## zzyzx (Sep 25, 2017)

Yes, and it's important to understand that concept and also malingering.


----------



## EMTlash (Nov 15, 2017)

Dissecting Aorta


----------



## iExposeDeformities (Nov 18, 2017)

To really get a head start on ALS cardiology, here are the different rhythms:

Sinus rhythm
Sinus Arrest
Bradycardia
Tachycardia
PEA
Asystole
Sinus Arrhythmia
Junctional escape rhythm
Ventricular escape rhythm
Accelerated junctional rhythm
Accelerated ventricular rhythm
Junctional tachycardia
Ventricular tachycardia (with/without pulse)
Premature atrial contraction
Premature junctional contraction
Premature ventricular contraction
Atrial flutter
Atrial fibrillation
Ventricular fibrillation
Bundle branch block
Torsade de Pointes
STEMI
1st degree heart block
2nd degree heart block type I
2nd degree heart block type II
3rd degree heart block

Well these are the ones I know of so far. I’m sure there are more


----------



## Medic27 (Dec 24, 2017)

Let there be light shed on this thread! (bumping the post)


----------

